# Thanks, Cindy!



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for letting us see your fantastic vivariums. Loved the little critters and I'm already trying to figure out where (and how big) I can set one up!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for letting us invade your home. :0) I really loved seeing all your beautiful work and am in love with those little jewels of a biome!


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

That was great Cindy. I again want to say thanks for having us in your home and especially into the vivarium room. It was great.

Josh


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Well, thank y'all for coming, I always enjoy showing off the frog room!
It was great to meet some new folks just getting into the hobby, and it's always nice to see some familiar faces!

We had a fantastic turn out, I think I counted 19 in all.*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks a lot Cindy, I had a great time. Your vivariums inspired some evil and pernicious thoughts.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Phil, it was nice meeting you, and welcome to Texas!
Don't sell those tanks, do you know how many dart frogs we can put in those....... muahahaha.....*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I do, unfortunately.  If the 75 doesn't sell I'll probably end up doing a big terrarium in there. *sigh* haha.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey sorry I had to run so quickly. It was an intriguing conversation we were having at your place, I really enjoyed seeing the frogs.

I had a few quick questions on the frogs: 

How deep can you have the water around the area for the frogs if you wanted to do a palludarium? (Or I guess you would just need driftwood sticking down into the water so they could climb up as a sort of ramp) 

I imagine they can swim? 

Would they eat small fish?

Would they poison the water for the fish in a small volume of water?

Thanks!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Tyler,
I'm sorry you had to run too!

I do not think it would be a problem to have the water 5-6 inches, provided the dart frogs had some
way of exiting the water area. In other words, you do not want to have a water area with straight sides. You will probably want to use something to form an embankment anyway, and if you had rocky outcroppings, or pieces of wood jutting out of the water, these would be helpful.

Dart frogs can swim, just not very well.

Dart frogs do not eat fish.

The dart frogs that are captive born are not toxic. Their diet in the wild is what dictates their toxicity, and since we do not replicate their wild diet, it's not a problem. But there could be other pathogens transfered between frogs and fish, so..................
Let me know if I can help you with anything else.
Cindy
*


----------

